# Hedstrom Pedi Brake Sky Rider - any info?



## matthewdad (Dec 10, 2012)

Picked this up for my five year old last week. My wife has found some info online, but not much. Does anyone have any idea how old this might be, and approximately how much it might be worth?

Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## krateman (Dec 30, 2012)

That's a pretty clean bike there, buddy. Where did you get it? Where is the Hedstrom stores from? Good for you and that little 5 yo!


----------

